# Lumani's artwork



## Lumani (Dec 10, 2013)

Greetings! 

I have just posted my introduction in the other section and thought I might introduce myself here as well!!

I do a lot of fantasy art as a hobby in my spare time, most of which are of the characters that lurk in my mind on a constant basis! I hope you will be able to enjoy some of them. 

Here are a few of my personal favorites, keeping in mind that I tend to mingle fantasy and macabre in both my writing and artwork! I do this mostly on a personal basis, and am self taught so I realize my art isn't up to par with the professionals!


----------



## Nihal (Dec 11, 2013)

Welcome. I see no problem in painting eerie things, I like dark fantasy art myself.

Oh dear, you got some patience to paint details... keep it up! And let me tell you a secret: The number of self-taught professionals is really high.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice!  I've tried drawing my characters before, but either they end up looking nothing like in my imagination, or they just aren't visualised enough.  I don't really bother anymore as its impossible for me to be satisfied with them.  These are good though, how do you do them?


----------



## Jabrosky (Dec 11, 2013)

Wonderful work! I notice you tend to draw your human characters with white (platinum blonde?) hair. Is that your favorite hair color?


----------



## Lumani (Dec 11, 2013)

Nihal said:


> Welcome. I see no problem in painting eerie things, I like dark fantasy art myself.
> 
> Oh dear, you got some patience to paint details... keep it up! And let me tell you a secret: The number of self-taught professionals is really high.



Thank you very much for the comment!  Ugh...details, not my favorite thing that's for sure, I find it to be quite painful at times!

I've been struggling with my color pallets and use of shadows, which I'm sure an art class would actually help with! Everything always comes out way to vibrant for my taste, id like a bit more of a murky feel to them but I think I'm going to start working with a bit more textures and see if that draws out an epiphany!


----------



## Lumani (Dec 11, 2013)

Aidan of the tavern said:


> Very nice!  I've tried drawing my characters before, but either they end up looking nothing like in my imagination, or they just aren't visualised enough.  I don't really bother anymore as its impossible for me to be satisfied with them.  These are good though, how do you do them?



I find its really helpful when I have boughts of Writers block, to have another way to express my characters.  They kind of play back and forth to inspire both my written and drawn work!

I use a drawing tablet and Photo Shop CS3!


----------



## Lumani (Dec 11, 2013)

Jabrosky said:


> Wonderful work! I notice you tend to draw your human characters with white (platinum blonde?) hair. Is that your favorite hair color?



Thank you!  I do actually have a lot of characters with all range of hair colors! I do, however, tend to draw these characters most often, as I am very fond of them! The white hair is part of their racial features and a very prominent for the royal family.


----------



## Nihal (Dec 11, 2013)

If you're worried about colors I advise to do studies of landscape photos. You don't need detail the painting, big brushes and blocks of color will do–or you can paint thumbnails, that works too. I don't many know better ways of expanding your color palette than this; landscapes have lots of unexpected colors, shadows, atmospheric fog, all observation worthy details. It might look daunting at first, but it's actually really fun.

Also use a color wheel if you can, having all the colors readily available helps to avoid using always the same ones. There is one plugin for PS, LENWHITE . COM:







It can be a bit crashy on certain rigs, but it's 100% free.


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 11, 2013)

Awesome Art work....love the zombie like horse!


----------



## Lumani (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks!  I have lots of them, so they will probably make an appearance now and again!


----------



## Lumani (Dec 13, 2013)

Thought I would put up a few WIPS from my story that I will be working on over the next few weeks.  Plus, a couple more CarneCanni (specialized breeds for my characters!) I'll put some up of the Ly'Rouzon horses next time. 

WIPS
(rough 2009 pencil sketch, pre-tablet!! )













CarneCanni


----------



## Lumani (Dec 23, 2013)

quick sketch of Noakes, my main villain


----------



## Lumani (Dec 23, 2013)

slowly working on this WIP...


----------



## Jabrosky (Dec 23, 2013)

^ I really like the burning sword and his boots!


----------



## Lumani (Dec 24, 2013)

Jabrosky said:


> ^ I really like the burning sword and his boots!



Thank you!  have some tweaking to do on lighting still but I'm happy with it so far!


----------



## JRFLynn (Dec 24, 2013)

I like! Nice work, the horses are darned scary!


----------



## Lumani (Jan 2, 2014)

Tis is a WIP I'm working on  was kinda doodling one day and I figured these guys might fit in well with My floating isle creatures!  I think they might be tainted by the black waters that shower the isles and parts of the Syker marshes where the Soul reapers live. These would act as mounts for the Lhorre.


----------



## Gurkhal (Jan 2, 2014)

Very nice pictures you've got there.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Lumani, I really love your artwork, especially the beautiful white haired characters. You are very talented imo. Have you thought of turning your WIP into a graphic novel?


----------



## Lumani (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you very much Ruby! 

Someday I think it would be neat to do some art books relevant to my world and characters. I don't really have much experience
with graphic novels though so have never given it much thought!! ^__^


----------



## Lumani (Jan 15, 2014)

This is another Ly'Rouzon Voodoo Horse...the Ly'Rouzon people have a unique tie with Lhorre Vampires


----------



## Lumani (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## JRFLynn (Jan 18, 2014)

Really nice detail, that's beautiful Lumani!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jan 18, 2014)

I agree with Ruby, I think your work is so distinctive a graphic novel would be a great way to tell your story.  Or at least an illustrated novel.  I just think when your artwork is so much of a world of its own it would be a shame not to give your readers that visual information.


----------



## Jabrosky (Jan 18, 2014)

I have to agree with the others, that ibex/horse hybrid is really cool!


----------



## ecdavis (Jan 18, 2014)

I really love your work.   I'm particularly fond of white haired fantasy characters.   Your work is rich in detail and quite well done.


----------



## Lumani (Feb 1, 2014)

Balias' Wolf form
Race: Dakarai Wolf


----------



## Lumani (Feb 1, 2014)

Aidan of the tavern said:


> I agree with Ruby, I think your work is so distinctive a graphic novel would be a great way to tell your story.  Or at least an illustrated novel.  I just think when your artwork is so much of a world of its own it would be a shame not to give your readers that visual information.



Thank you very much <3! I will definitely keep this in mind!!  I will certainly be drawing scenes from my work as it progresses! I find drawing my scenes keeps me motivated to draw them!


----------



## Lumani (Feb 1, 2014)

Awe! THank you!  The Dakarai are my personal favorite  race to draw. I have no doubt I will have more up in the near future!


----------



## Lumani (Feb 14, 2014)

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY FROM BALIAS AND I!


----------



## Lumani (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Gurkhal (Feb 23, 2014)

I just have to ask. These beautiful people with white hair, they arn't inspired by the Targaryens are they?


----------



## Lumani (Feb 23, 2014)

Gurkhal said:


> I just have to ask. These beautiful people with white hair, they arn't inspired by the Targaryens are they?


 O_O nope! never heard of a Targaryen! The Dakarai are a race I and a co-writer created for our novels


----------



## Lumani (Feb 23, 2014)

haha! I just looked it up and no, I've never seen/read the Game of Thrones and have had this race for about 5-6 years now. ^_^


----------



## Lumani (Mar 7, 2014)

Ack! I've been slacking as of late...Here are a few new things.  I was playing with lighting on the Fawnling picture ^_^ 







This is a portrait of one of my Dakarai Families. The brother and sister at the bottom are half siblings...Sabastian, the man in the back is the Alpha. This is a rough wip so ill be sure to put up the finished one when its complete! yes I'm aware they are wonky looking! haha, i'll fix things as colors go down.


----------



## Lumani (Mar 26, 2014)

Something old that I finished and touched up...Hoping to have the chapter ready to go along with it shortly!!







My world map!! ...I forgot the legend *headdesk* If there are any questions I will clear them up! The shaded 'Lhorre Isle' is a floating isle. The waters that spill off it and onto the mainland below, taint the creatures that drink from its pools...AKA the Soul Reapers and Dra'An branch of the Ly'Rouzon.

 Feedback is appreciate...I don't have much, if any experience with maps. >.<


----------



## Lace (Mar 31, 2014)

Stunning! I'm a sucker for white hair! I love all of them! Great job!


----------



## Lumani (Apr 1, 2014)

Lace said:


> Stunning! I'm a sucker for white hair! I love all of them! Great job!


Thank you very much Lace!  they  are called the Dakarai and are the oldest of my three wolf races.


----------



## Lace (Apr 3, 2014)

Lumani said:


> Thank you very much Lace!  they  are called the Dakarai and are the oldest of my three wolf races.




That's awesome! That's a unique take on wolf races, I like it!


----------



## Noma Galway (Apr 3, 2014)

I really love your map! I definitely have a feel for your geography just from looking at it. Something I would like to know is what the crescents are and what the dot in the middle of it signifies. Does it just mean city and capital city?


----------



## Lumani (Apr 4, 2014)

Noma Galway said:


> I really love your map! I definitely have a feel for your geography just from looking at it. Something I would like to know is what the crescents are and what the dot in the middle of it signifies. Does it just mean city and capital city?



Thank you!  And I apologize, that should have been included with a legend, but I havn't gotten around to adding it! Unlike the Dakarai which is primarily only one pack led by Lumani, Drasnia is split into five packs. Each clan is led by a 'Clan Lady' which then owes allegiance to the Voodoo Queen/Alpha. The Kalarai pack is the Voodoo Queens pack, or 'capital' the other 4 are the clan/pack territories


----------



## Noma Galway (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh, I understand that. That's really cool, Lumani. Nice


----------



## Jabrosky (Apr 10, 2014)

Lumani said:


> Something old that I finished and touched up...Hoping to have the chapter ready to go along with it shortly!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to say that the shading underneath the floating island is a neat trick. I was at first confused over what it meant, but I appreciate it more after reading your description.


----------



## Lumani (May 1, 2014)

This is a new technique, not so much digital painting as photo manipulation  Its my first attempt so a little bland, but I was quite happy with it. All photos were free stock, and owners were given proper credit on the original.

One of the Ly'Rouzon seeking advice from the spirits in the tainted waters.


----------



## Lumani (Jun 26, 2014)

wow things have gotten busy, but I thought I should update with a new concept for a breed of horses that My lhorre use as mounts  This is still very rough and will be tweaked and added to accordingly as I work out the holes!


----------



## KaidanKiller (Jul 3, 2014)

Are they vampires?


----------



## Lumani (Feb 4, 2015)

Still alive and kicking...went through a bout of writers block but am for the most part back in action. Just some new illustrations from my novel....The horses are again, Soul Reapers and the story is not actually about 'horses'. I like drawing them though! I should have new illustrations of my humanish characters soon.


----------



## Jabrosky (Feb 4, 2015)

Lumani said:


> The horses are again, Soul Reapers and the story is not actually about 'horses'. I like drawing them though! I should have new illustrations of my humanish characters soon.


Which would you say is easier for you, drawing humans or horses?

While I draw plenty of human characters myself, I often think dinosaurs, my favorite animal subjects, are often easier to draw. It may have to do with their being extinct, since it's not like you can look up reference photos of living dinosaurs with all their soft tissue on (though diagrams of their underlying skeletons abound, for obvious reasons). The same can't be said for humans or anything else alive today, so their anatomical errors will stand out more. Plus dinosaurs were the first thing I drew as a kid, so maybe all the years of practice added up.

I will say that feathered wings can be a challenge whenever I'm drawing raptors (family Dromaeosauridae) or all those other feathered dinosaurs. I could skirt around that issue by reverting to the classic 1990's image of scaly raptors, but while that can look sleek and nostalgic, I think the realistic feathered raptors need more love in fantasy art.


----------



## Lumani (Feb 6, 2015)

Jabrosky said:


> Which would you say is easier for you, drawing humans or horses?
> 
> While I draw plenty of human characters myself, I often think dinosaurs, my favorite animal subjects, are often easier to draw. It may have to do with their being extinct, since it's not like you can look up reference photos of living dinosaurs with all their soft tissue on (though diagrams of their underlying skeletons abound, for obvious reasons). The same can't be said for humans or anything else alive today, so their anatomical errors will stand out more. Plus dinosaurs were the first thing I drew as a kid, so maybe all the years of practice added up.
> 
> I will say that feathered wings can be a challenge whenever I'm drawing raptors (family Dromaeosauridae) or all those other feathered dinosaurs. I could skirt around that issue by reverting to the classic 1990's image of scaly raptors, but while that can look sleek and nostalgic, I think the realistic feathered raptors need more love in fantasy art.



Tough question! I wouldn't really consider one 'harder' then the other. I do however find that Humans themed pictures, do take longer for me to complete. I have begun painting more canines as of late and I am still struggling to become comfortable with it. I am most comfortable drawing horses and usually rotate between pictures, depending on what I feel like working on. I usually complete 1-2 horse pictures between a human themed pictures. I do believe I probably started drawing after I saw my first horse lol, you can say I'm a bit obsessed. I have been drawing them since I was very young and I work with them on a daily basis so I'm familiar with their anatomy. 

My human pictures often times have a lot more detail that I put into clothing and backgrounds so that also requires the extra time. I actually prefer working on human art, but I find that my writing really affects what pictures I draw and how many. If I'm stuck on a certain part of my story and take a writing break, I have little desire to work on human art. If my ideas come together and things are flowing I am often inspired to work on more human art. Right now I'm struggling with my writing so I fill my time with horse art XD

I've never drawn dinosaurs, but I do like drawing dragons on occasion. I like that I have no specific guideline I must follow to conform to proper anatomy. Not that my pictures don't have errors. If I'm stuck on a picture I often ask my husband and he can pick out the flaws that I can't see. Its very helpful!


----------



## Laurence (Feb 13, 2015)

Lumani said:


> wow things have gotten busy, but I thought I should update with a new concept for a breed of horses that My lhorre use as mounts  This is still very rough and will be tweaked and added to accordingly as I work out the holes!



This is such a cool concept!


----------



## Lumani (May 12, 2015)

Soul Reapers from Rais' Clan which are known as the Dra'An....story is NOT about horses, they are keepers of the Dakarai Souls and act as mounts for their riders. ^_____^ Which of my characters would YOU like to know more about or see more of?


----------



## Manalodia (May 14, 2015)

I don't think I've come across your human characters names, but I'm interested in man and woman in your last piece with people. If you don't own horses, you must really love them and do an amazing job creating concepts for them! I see no flaws with your map that I can point out. Not an expert cartographer, but it is easy to read and placement and geography is sound 

But yes, tell me of your main character (if the two white-haired individuals happen to be them). No one I've seen is exactly human or rather, not seem as if they normal. There's a lot going on in your art and I'm sure much to be said.


----------



## Lumani (May 16, 2015)

Manalodia said:


> I don't think I've come across your human characters names, but I'm interested in man and woman in your last piece with people. If you don't own horses, you must really love them and do an amazing job creating concepts for them! I see no flaws with your map that I can point out. Not an expert cartographer, but it is easy to read and placement and geography is sound
> 
> But yes, tell me of your main character (if the two white-haired individuals happen to be them). No one I've seen is exactly human or rather, not seem as if they normal. There's a lot going on in your art and I'm sure much to be said.



Hello! Thank you for the encouraging remarks! I would love to share my characters with you and I will attempt not to ramble on.  ^___^

My world consists of several races, however these characters in question are known as the Dakarai. There are 3 distinct tribes of Dakarai and all have similarities and differences. It is quite complex so if you would like more details I'd be happy to expand futher on certain points.  The three clans are: Dakarai (Royal, or Origonal family) Dra'An (Off shoot of the Dakarai Tribe but are at odds with the Royals. They worship the Lhorre god Syn and align themselves with the Lhorre vampires.) and the Drasnia wolves.( These wolves are more gypsy like and were targeted by the Lhorre long before the Dra'An in the Current time. They are secluded, but have become Allied with the Dakarai through marriage. They are at war with the Dra'An. )

The characters your referring too are the Haiel and his queen, or the Alpha and Alphess  The Haiel's name is Lumani and his wolf half is known as Craver. His queen is Amara, who was a Dakarai raised by the Drasnia wolves but was untainted by the Lhorre. Their marriage sealed an alliance. I have not written their story as of yet as it would be a prequel to my main series! They are present through out the story, but are not the main driving forces.

Craver and Amara (the first picture needs to have the eye colour updated as characters have evolved)







[






Their children are the main driving factors with in my series!

Balias and Lumara


----------



## Lumani (May 16, 2015)

Balias...he is one of the very first characters I created and his family has evolved around him. He has an older half sister through Craver (Ivy) , a younger full sister (Lumara) and a younger full brother who doesn't appear until further in the series. (Cian)

His history is long but if you would like more detail I hope to have chapters going up soon! He is ensnared by a Dra'An witch, which is quite fun to write for! He is my most tortured character *gives Bal a sympathetic pet* As to be expected he is a bit neurotic and narcissistic. He also has a wife through an arranged marriage. Azalee is the Dra'An witch that steals his soul. Sorry some of the pictures have yet to be finished.... 

















Azalee:


----------



## Lumani (May 16, 2015)

Besides his parents marriage, Balias also hold the alliance together between the Dakarai and the Drasnia wolves. There is a bromance aspect between Balias and one of the Drasnia leaders Noakes. Noakes is one of the few people other then Azalee and Craver who can calm Balias when he goes off the edge.







These are horrid old pictures sorry!


----------



## Manalodia (May 21, 2015)

There is a lot of character in your artwork, and I don't mean that as a pun ^_^ Sorry for delay, I had not realized you posted these til now. Each one conveys a personality of the character or the pair featured which gives an idea for the relationships. I was sort of lost in your explanation, namely because there is a lot of background with what your explaining. If you'd care to rant, I'm more than happy to be the recipient thereof~ Hopefully those chapters come up soon too 

Since Balias is the main character, I'd have to ask why the witch ensnared him. Seems to be pretty important considering.

An odd question would be what inspired your clothing designs?


----------



## Laurence (May 25, 2015)

Lumani said:


> Azalee:



Not going to lie, although you have great drawings skills, most of your characters are a little too camp for my liking. She, however, is awesome. Like LuLu from FFX without bitchy resting face!


----------



## Lumani (May 27, 2015)

Laurence said:


> Not going to lie, although you have great drawings skills, most of your characters are a little too camp for my liking. She, however, is awesome. Like LuLu from FFX without bitchy resting face!



Its unfortunate to hear that, but your not the first to point it out. I am very aware that it is one of my main flaws as an artist and I am forever trying to improve on that! I would very much like to make my men appear as masculine as I depict them through writing. ^__^

I am glad you enjoy Azalee and will have more art of her finished some time soon.  She is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Lumani (May 27, 2015)

Manalodia said:


> There is a lot of character in your artwork, and I don't mean that as a pun ^_^ Sorry for delay, I had not realized you posted these til now. Each one conveys a personality of the character or the pair featured which gives an idea for the relationships. I was sort of lost in your explanation, namely because there is a lot of background with what your explaining. If you'd care to rant, I'm more than happy to be the recipient thereof~ Hopefully those chapters come up soon too
> 
> Since Balias is the main character, I'd have to ask why the witch ensnared him. Seems to be pretty important considering.
> 
> An odd question would be what inspired your clothing designs?



I am always happy to share, but you are very right! There is a lot of backstory, as well as some heavy plot editing that makes things a bit murky. Long story short, Azalee's main goal is to Manipulate Balias' substantial influence at court and military prowess for her own ends. A second reason would be to cause tension and strain in the royal circle. Those are her goals, at least in the start. Mentally it kind of destroys Balias slowly, which as heir, causes problems family wise. This is actually only a sublot, and does tie into the main plot briefly, but is really only an introduction to the bigger story. ^_^

ummmm....I don't really have a main influence for clothing design. A lot of it is more character driven based on what their tastes are. Azalee's people are more tribal and wild, hence the skulls. Balias has a thing with always looking neat and put together so his dress is more formal, but he is also a soldier so he isn't over the top fancy either.


----------



## Manalodia (May 28, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about your male characters looking "camp" (new word for me). Many artists are successful through this type of style as well as manly, gritty macho style  As long as it reflects the overall feel of the story, that is what's important. It really is preference on the viewers part and nothing inherently wrong 

Hmm. I don't think I'll like her, lol! I'm sure she has her reasons behind it that have to do with her background, but conniving and manipulation are far too clever for their own good~ Sounds interesting, though.


----------



## Laurence (May 28, 2015)

I didn't mean my comment as something you should change by the way. Stick to your style, it looks great! I'm just personally not in to vampire type characters and action poses! I like 'em boring and erring on the gritty side, although I wouldn't say macho is the word haha


----------



## Lumani (May 29, 2015)

Laurence said:


> I didn't mean my comment as something you should change by the way. Stick to your style, it looks great! I'm just personally not in to vampire type characters and action poses! I like 'em boring and erring on the gritty side, although I wouldn't say macho is the word haha




No offence taken!!  On the contrary, I am very glad you took the time to comment on my work! Thank you!!


----------



## Lumani (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Lumani (Aug 8, 2015)

Meet the Shaizai!  there are 3 of them in Syre. They act as guardians of the Decider and the Book of Lhorre. They are tricky little creatures and highly volatile to strangers. They require bribes of a hefty sort for their wisdom or advice and tend to keep small hoards of treasure. I will have more about them soon.


----------



## Lumani (Aug 8, 2015)

I've started compiling all my details into these sheets as part of my tragedy to organize myself....anyways! They are broken down into pieces to avoid the files from becoming to large. 

The Lhorre are part of my world and are currently the advanced and dominant race. I will another sheet up shortly! feel free to ask questions or for clarifications. These were technically just for me and I won't be adding every detail, just the important ones.


----------



## Lumani (Aug 23, 2015)

these are two of my main players in the 'Book of Lhorre' 

Deacon and Amelia.


----------



## Lumani (Nov 28, 2015)

AirShip I designed for travel through out the floating Lhorre Isles...Mostly for the Ly`Rouzon and Mainland Lhorre to get to Court at the High Council.


----------



## Lumani (Nov 28, 2015)

Work in progress  Work has been keeping me busy so I don`t get to draw as often anymore.

Senkala and Noakes are the featured couple up front.  Draven, Anala, Barlow and Tawnee in rough...


----------



## Manalodia (Nov 30, 2015)

Shame you don't get to post or draw as often, but glad to see your still attempting with the time you have  Great stuff so far; like the addition of the airship design to the gallery.


----------



## Lumani (Dec 27, 2015)

Manalodia said:


> Shame you don't get to post or draw as often, but glad to see your still attempting with the time you have  Great stuff so far; like the addition of the airship design to the gallery.



Thank you!! I've finally worked some kinks out of my plotlines and its helped spur some motivation over the holidays.  I quite enjoyed designing the airship! a bit outside my usual designs.


----------



## Lumani (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Lumani (May 19, 2016)

Phew!! Its been awhile.  Have still been working behind scenes though!  Here is something new...

Once Kaidan's clan is accepted for review by the council, He and Noakes, along with several other clan members, return to court. There, they will have the opportunity to request that their exiled clan be recognized as part of the Lhorre Territories. 

This scene depicts Noakes as he is reunited with the other cohorts at court for the first time in almost half a century. The Ly'Rouzon are not any more welcoming than the Lhorre when it comes to Clan honour. 

Noakes and Senkala in front

Barlow, Draven and Anala in back

(C) Kali Blacke.


----------



## Lumani (May 19, 2016)

Natural predator and enemy of the Carnecanne Soul Reapers and Ly'Rouzon.  I call them Lysis. The Males are known as bucks and females as does. Their saliva is acidic and is rather toxic to most animals. They are tainted by the waters that flow through the marshes and as a result they, along with many of the marsh creatures, have grown quite large over generations.  Their powerful hind end allows them to 'hug' their pray and slowly overpower it as they drag it downwards. Does do most of the hunting as the bucks antlers tend to make them awkward and slow when compared to their female counterparts. Prides consist mostly of females and a few prized bucks.  Most bucks only grow 1-2 sets of antlers in a life time and once damaged they are no longer desirable by does and are often out-casted to bachelor bands which tend to scavenge off of established prides rather then hunt for themselves. The Alpha doe usually decides how many females will breed per season dependant on prey and pride numbers.

(c) Kali Blacke. NOT for public use. Please do not misuse my work.


----------



## Manalodia (May 22, 2016)

Still doing amazingly, I see!


----------



## Lumani (Feb 26, 2017)

Long time no talk guys!  I've been very quiet but I've certainly made some headway on my current writing project. I've been struggling a bit so thought i'd come visit here again for some inspiration. I have a few new works to share so I hope you enjoy!!








A scene from one of my written works! Might go back and fix this one up a bit


----------



## Lumani (Feb 26, 2017)

One of my favorite scenes from my Book of Lhorre series.  Kaiden and Sala.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Feb 27, 2017)

Love your art! Have you published any of your writing?


----------



## Lumani (Mar 22, 2017)

Michael K. Eidson said:


> Love your art! Have you published any of your writing?



Thank you Michael! I have not published anything of yet, but am working on the second draft currently and illustrating along side. 

Here is an illustration from one of the chapters that I just finished.


----------



## neodoering (Mar 23, 2017)

Gorgeous art; the people browsing your book should be hooked...


----------



## Lumani (Apr 16, 2017)

neodoering said:


> Gorgeous art; the people browsing your book should be hooked...



Well thank you for the kind words!  they are very encouraging!


----------



## Lumani (Apr 17, 2017)

I worked on this over the course of 2 days while working on my next scene....could use some more work and I may go back to it, but for now i'll say its done.


----------



## pmmg (Apr 17, 2017)

Very Nice!

(wow, seems I need to have at least 10 characters to post).


----------



## Addison (Apr 29, 2017)

The bright eyes made me jump. A good jump, definitely. I think the background needs to pop somehow. The current orange-tan smoke stuff seems flat, while your horse and rider pop. Maybe a background that's more fitting, a bloody battlefield, the pits of hell, who knows. It's a great start, I can't get the rider out of my head. Terrific work there.


----------



## Lumani (May 13, 2017)

Thank you for the words of encouragement!  I definitely agree that this still needs a bit of work before I will be happy with it. It is a fun piece I will probably go back to in the future and revise!


----------



## Nomadica (May 14, 2017)

I like this, very creepy. I'd recommend making the blood on the persons face darker and the horse's front, right leg longer.


----------



## Lumani (Jul 5, 2017)

Nomadica said:


> I like this, very creepy. I'd recommend making the blood on the persons face darker and the horse's front, right leg longer.



 I think your right.


----------



## Lumani (Jul 5, 2017)

My illustration for chapter one of the first Lhorre novel  This follows the image of the gloved hand above.







Alaric and Amelia (c) Kali Blacke


----------



## bestellen (Aug 5, 2017)

that's beautiful Lumani!


----------



## ShadeZ (Sep 3, 2017)

WOW! Those are SOOO good. The humans remind me of D&D moon elves.


----------



## Thoras (Sep 4, 2017)

Wow, you're really talented - love your work! (Especially the horses )


----------



## Lumani (Dec 7, 2018)

Been gone awhile, but still working away behind scenes ^__________^ Another Illustration


----------



## neodoering (Dec 7, 2018)

Your work is accomplished and enjoyable to view.  I'd say don't worry about being self-taught; many of today's pros are self-taught.


----------

